# 低くなる、２人の教授がデッサンの点数が低くなるように操作し



## kaven-ever

センター試験の点数が極端に低かったことを理由に、２人の教授がデッサンの点数が低くなるように操作し、不合格にした疑いがあるという情報が寄せられたということです。
NHKのニュースです。
ここで教授が点数を低くすると書くべきなのではないですか？低くなるは点数自身で減少したような感じがします。


----------



## wind-sky-wind

「点数を低くする」という表現を使えば、「...（ように）操作する」とは続きません。

この「操作する」の前には「A を B する」という表現でなく、「A が B となる」という表現がふさわしくなります。
「操作する」によって、結果的に「A を B する」ことを表します。


----------



## 810senior

残念ながら、この文章で「点数を低くする」を使うことはできません。不自然に聞こえてしまいます。

「デッサンの点数を低くするように」とはいえませんが、「デッサンの点数*を*低くなるように」と言うのはオッケーです。
この場合、「デッサンの点数を」は「操作する」の目的語になっていて、「低い」の主語である「デッサンの点数（は）」は省略されています。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

『センター試験の点数が極端に低かったことを理由に、２人の教授がデッサンの点数を低くするように操作し、不合格にした疑いがあるという情報が寄せられたということです。』とはじめから書かれていたら、私はこれでもＯＫで、そこまで不自然とは感じません。
　より良い日本語にしようと思えば、「２人の教授がデッサンの点数を低くするように誘導し、」とか、「指示し、」とかの方が良いかもしれません。
　
「２人の教授がデッサンの点数が低くなるように操作し」は、「２人の教授がデッサンの点数を低く改ざんし、」よりもあいまいな表現になっており、具体的にどのような方法で点数を低くしたのかをぼかしている表現なのだと思います。もし、事実関係がはっきりわかっていたら、「２人の教授がデッサンの点数を２７点低くするように採点係の教諭に指示し、」などと直接的に書くのですが、この文脈では、そのような（ひょっとしたらデマかもしれない）ウワサがある、という内容になっているため、また、ウワサの内容自体もより具体的なことは不明であるため、婉曲的に書かざるを得ないわけです。
　婉曲表現を用いる場合、「低くする」というような直接的、能動的な表現よりも、「低くなる」というような、間接的、自発的な表現を用いることによって、その２人の教授たちへの批判的な見解を（表面上は）目立たなくさせようとしている表現なのではないかと考えます。
　直接的、断定的に物事を書きますと、例えばその２人の教授から名誉棄損でＮＨＫが訴えられるかもしれませんので、なるべくあいまいな表現にする必要があります。能動態よりも受動態、他動的よりも自発的な表現にするのは、一種の「婉曲表現」なのではないかな、と思います。（間違っているかもしれませんが。）
　「低くなるように操作し」という奥歯に物がはさまったような表現を用いていたから、ＯＰの方は違和感を持たれてこのスレッドを立てられたのかもしれません。しかしネイティブスピーカーにとって「低くなるように操作し」という表現はよく目にする表現であり、自然な表現だと思います。（が、それが婉曲表現として用いてあるとは普段は意識していません。また表現の多少の違いはあれど、言っている内容自体は直接的に言っているのと同じことですから、訴訟の回避になるほどの婉曲表現でもありません。少しだけ婉曲、といったところでしょう。）


----------



## wind-sky-wind

残念ながら、そういうあいまいさ、婉曲というのは関係ありませんね。
ちゃんと「疑い」となっていますし。

「点数を低くするように操作」だと、ロボットを操作して「点数を低くする」かのように感じます。
ロボットでなく自らしたのであれば「操作する」で「低くする」という他動詞的意味が出るため、
「点数を低くするように操作」という表現はおかしく感じます。

センター試験のしくみを知っていれば、「低くなるように操作」でないとおかしいとわかると思います。


----------



## YangMuye

〔名詞〕が〔動詞〕するようにする
≒〔名詞〕を〔動詞〕するようにする
≒〔名詞〕を〔動詞〕させる

と覚えたほうが楽です。
最後の「する」は省略されることが多いです。


----------



## karlalou

「操作し」がなければ「２人の教授が点数を低くした」で成り立ちますね。成り立ちますけど、単純な話に変わります。あるいは「２人の教授が操作して点数を低くした」でも成り立ちます。

「２人の教授が*点数を低くする*ように*操作し*」にすると、まるで操作をする主語が別にいて、「２人の教授」を仕向けて「点数を低くする」ようにそそのかしたように聞こえます。

あるいは、ほかに採点員がいて、その人たちが「点数を低くする」ように「２人の教授」が仕向けたと言う話なら、「２人の教授が操作し、採点員が*点数を低くする*よう働きかけた…」のような文章が明瞭です。

ここで「操作する」主語も「点数を低くする」主語も「２人の教授」以外に見当たらないので、それではおかしいです。

「２人の教授」が画策し操作したのであれば、「誰かが*低くする*ように操作…」ではなく、「*点数が低くなる*ように操作し…」という表現が自然です。


----------



## frequency

kaven-ever said:


> ここで教授が点数を低くすると書くべきなのではないですか？低くなるは点数自身で減少したような感じがします。


「操作する」という動詞のせいだよ。

操作したのは誰だい？教授だね。何を？点数を低くすること。なぜか、「操作する」と、もうひとつの動詞がコンビネーションになるとき、こういう形を取るね。
_受かるように操作する。
通るように操作する。_（機械で何か物を穴とかに通すときでも・・）
「操作し」を使わないなら、_教授が点数を低くし、・・_でOKだよ！（何らおかしくない文章だね）



> 低くなるは点数自身で減少したような感じがします。


（操作するを使わないときね）そのとおり！わかってくれて嬉しいです。


----------



## Flaminius

これは「ように」が動作(ここでは動詞「操作する」で表される意味内容の動作)の結果を表す句をつくるということではありませんか?


----------



## frequency

↑　同意です！


----------

